
Google Pixel 4 Face Unlock works if eyes are shut - GeekyBear
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-50085630
======
jonplackett
It's weird that they didn't include an option requiring attention. It's very
easy to detect eyes open/closed so must have been a deliberate decision.

